# The Barred Plymouth Rock



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

The Barred Plymouth Rock



> One of the most highly regarded breeds of chicken you will see today is the Barred Plymouth Rock, which is named for its feather pattern which includes alternating bars of black and white. Not only is this breed a dual-purpose breed that is good for both meat production as well as year around egg-production, but they are also a Heritage Breed dating back to the 1800's. In addition to being dual-purpose, they are also hearty birds that thrive in many different environments and their placid...


Read more about this article here...


----------

